# Duffy's Christmas Picture



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's my Maltese Duffy posing in front of the Christmas gifts. He had just gotten a hair cut. :lol:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That's such a cute picture!!  He's quite the handsome fella :wink:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Lots of gifts!! He is so cute!!! And fluffy!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Chelsey, and Sarah. Yes you are right lots of gifts because we have a very large family! 13 children to be exact. Which means tons of fun! :lol:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

13!!!!! No wonder!! 

Have a great Christmas!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

BTW I love Duffy's "fur doo" lol


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

He's still a little cutie- now where are his two little red bows over his ears?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

enjoytheride said:


> He's still a little cutie- now where are his two little red bows over his ears?


He absolutely hates bows! Must be a guy thing... :lol:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I think it is a guy thing

Tyson hates ANYTHING that I put on him, and when we laugh at him he sulks away and hides lol. Then when I take it off of him he attacks it.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Duffy does okay with clothes, he was kind of mad about that Christmas shirt though. But you try to put anything in his hair and it's not gonna stay!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL yeah fortunatly Tyson can't take his clothes off, usually he doesn't mind them BUT they can not touch close to his tail, then he will just sit down and he won't move until you take it off. Tyson hates stuff in his hair haha.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

That is hilarious!!! Poor Tyson


----------

